# Vertical stringing



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Went out this morning to punch a few holes in paper for the first time in several years with an older Savage 112FV in 223. Last time it shot nice circular groups of 1/2-5/8". This time it was stringing them vertically over about an inch.

Cartridges were newly reloaded (yesterday) with the same can of powder, the same primers, the same cases and COAL, and the same type, but a newer box, of bullets than before, Hornady 50SX. The powder does not show any signs of deterioration.

Anyone have any ideas as to what might have caused this stringing? Fired 4, 5 shot groups over about an hour and every one of them were the same, varying from 15/16" to 1 1/8". Almost a straight vertical line. Barrel was allowed to cool to the touch between each 2 shots.

I am baffled.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Might not be an ammo problem. I found that my groups would do that when the butt of the gun isn't held on my shoulder the same way for every shot.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I will address that point next attempt and see if it makes any difference. This will bug the crap out of me until I figure it out.

Funny thing is, I hunted with it all this summer and never noticed any difference in hit/miss ratio. Fact is I only missed one whistle pig all summer with it. Perhaps I should not worry about it? But, it will bug me until I do something about it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

In a hunting situation you kinda have to hold the rifle against your shoulder in order to steady it, but when you are shooting from the bench you might not be holding it into your shoulder very well. I'm not sure that where the butt contacts your shoulder matters as much as how tight it is to you shoulder, but I'd try to make both as consistent as possible. I'm sure others will be along to offer more suggestions, but I did a quick search and found this: http://www.6mmbr.com/verticaltips.html That might help you some as well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I suppose I should add that you might want to check to make sure all your action screws are tight along with mounts rings. I would also check to see if the barrel is floated. Part of the stock touching the barrel could cause vertical stringing. It doesn't sound like any of that to me tho, beings it didn't do this before. Still not a bad idea to give everything a good once over.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link, that give me a lot to check out and be mindful of when on the bench. Already checked all the obvious things you mention in the second post. Did that before my first post on the subject. No looseness anywhere, barrel not touching anywhere.

Could stock flex contribute? Still using the factory stock, it is pretty flexible.
This is a pre-accutrigger, pre-pillar bedded synthetic stock version. Early '90s vintage. The recoil lug and rear inch of the barrel are glass bedded, however.
Though about getting a good aftermarket stock for it years ago, but never wanted to part with the extra $$ they cost. :wink:


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I went out this afternoon to try some other loads in the 112FV. I changed nothing, in technique, bags or rest, shooting table, ect.









The shots on the left were from the original work up two or three years ago.
The shots on the right were today. 
Now I am really confused. The 50SX load I have been using for years is stringing, these loads are not. ?????


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I figured it out. The new box of bullets is not as consistent in weights as the old box. The machine operator at Hornady must have been asleep the day he ran this lot of bullets. Monday or Friday run I will bet.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

How big of a spread did you get when you weighed the bullets? I had actually never weighed any until the last week when I loaded some 117 gr sst's for my 25-06. They varied from 117.1-117.7 grains and my average groups with a couple loads shrank about .3" compared to when I hadn't sorted by weight. I didn't think it would make that much of a difference and just figured it was a combination of a day that was less windy and maybe me just shooting better.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

1.5 grain exactly max deviation, but it was all to the the heavy side. Average was 0.85 grains heavier than the average of the originals. 
I have loaded some with 0.2 grains less powder than before to see if it compensates.

I suspect since the SX line is not as popular as previously, Hornady is rushing them thru production, and not holding to previous standards.

Anyone ever use A-Max bullets on varmits? I am considering replacing the 50SX with the 52 gr. A-Max. I just wondered if they will blow up like a varmit bullet. Never have used any A-Max.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I test fired some of the revised load this AM. Results:









A perfect clover leaf of 5 in 15/32nds of an inch. Problem solved.
Much thanks for all input.


----------

